# Bild erst verdunkeln, Mouseover Bild normal+eine Art Popup?



## BongPow3r (8. Jun 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bastel gerade an einer Webseite und wenn ich mich Recht erinnere müsste das doch mit Java möglich sein oder?

Also ich setzte ein Bild auf meine Page...., dies soll aber noch LEICHT gräulich sein, sobald derjenige mit der Maus drüber geht ist es sichtbar(natürlich verwischt es wieder nachdem man mit der Maus weg ist), aber es soll sobald die Maus drauf ist, eine Art Fenster erscheinen das eine .html Datei auf den Webspace liest und dies dann in den kleinen Fenster anzeigt. (Dies soll aber nicht erst durch klicken auf das Bild passieren, sondern per Mouseover - und auch wieder verschwinden wenn man vom Bild ist)

Ist dies möglich?

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Jango (8. Jun 2008)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht JavaScript meinst?


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jun 2008)

Ich denke er meint JavaScript...

http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/

verschoben


----------

